# Think I figured out how to have Pork Belly Burnt End Leftovers



## petehalsted (Aug 4, 2018)

First "FULL" smoke in the new smoker. Technically the SQ inches is not much more than my MES30, but the layout lets me get more in it.







2 Boneless Turkey breast going to be sliced for lunch meat.
Chuckie going to be french dip sliders tonight
Foil pan has veggies in it for au jus, I let them sweat on their own the first hour then added some broth.

The secret to left over PBBE, those 4 boudin links, No one else here will eat them, so I will fill up on those while smoking today. That plus 5 pounds of Pork Belly Burnt Ends, I should manage to have 1 or 2 for left overs.

Looking at the photo, I know I should have put the boudin on the top and the turkey underneath, but oh well.

Boudin alreay out, first link was fantastic, smoker (me and the pit) will consume 20 briquettes and 1 boudin link per hour LOL






We post details of the rest of the smoke in separate threads as they are completed.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 4, 2018)

Now that's one loaded smoker. I see lots of fun and a full belly in your near future.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm liking your style.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Aug 4, 2018)

A man with a plan!


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 4, 2018)

3PM Chuckie Wrapped, Au jus pulled, 2nd Boudin Link consumed 
4PM PBBE unconvered, drained, Glazed and back in to get STICKY


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds like a good time!

Mike


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice! Very nice!



petehalsted said:


> We post details of the rest of the smoke in separate threads as they are completed.



You are one with the smoker...lol.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 4, 2018)

ha Kris, guess I had smoke in my eye while typing

Pork Belly Burnt Ends are done, I made a separate post with my step by step

Here's a teaser


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 4, 2018)

Turkey Breast are out, and here's the post with the details

Took way more than 3-4 hours I was expecting, having those 2 pans of PBBE in the bottom of the smoker for 2 1/2 hours really jacked with the cooking times on everything else.

Chucky feels pretty dang tender but only at 170, if we have french dipper sliders tonight, they are going to be a midnight snack!


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 5, 2018)

Chuckie finally came off at 9:55, missed the diner bell by a long shot. And was pretty much another chuckie failure. Here's the post with the details. 

Trust me this picture makes it look way better than it was.


----------

